
Can you build an atomic clock at home? - wslh
https://www.quora.com/Can-you-build-an-atomic-clock-at-home?share=1
======
dmt314159
for time enthusiasts, rubidium oscillators were one approach as second-hand
ones became available from CDMA shutdown even to the point of hacking one
[http://phk.freebsd.dk/hacks/HP5065A/index.html](http://phk.freebsd.dk/hacks/HP5065A/index.html)

or see [https://hackaday.com/2016/09/25/rubidium-disciplined-real-
ti...](https://hackaday.com/2016/09/25/rubidium-disciplined-real-time-clock/)
[https://deltafabri.wordpress.com/2015/03/08/under-60-ns-
an-a...](https://deltafabri.wordpress.com/2015/03/08/under-60-ns-an-atomic-
stratum-1-ntp-server-hardware/) I'm not sure the TAPR clock block is still
available

several modules are listed on [https://www.microsemi.com/product-
directory/timing-synchroni...](https://www.microsemi.com/product-
directory/timing-synchronization/3932-embedded-clocks-frequency-references)
both for a rubidium oscillator & a Chip Scale Atomic Clock
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chip-
scale_atomic_clock](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chip-scale_atomic_clock) and
from Jackson Labs [http://www.jackson-
labs.com/index.php/products/csac](http://www.jackson-
labs.com/index.php/products/csac)

some links on
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=212429](https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=212429)

